# Here I go...



## reaching (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,
      I'm joining a writer's forum because...it's time.

I love to write.  I've actually completed 4 novels and 1/2 way through a 4th.  It would have been five but I threw one away as I approached the end.  I have poems all over the place and one poetry book, mostly free style.  My plan was to have a whole bunch of books completed so after I got a publishing contract... I'd always have the next book ready with no stress on my part.  

I need to write but sharing my work(outside of the individuals I have chosen to share my novels with) is hard. I have taken one creative writing class which was encouraging.

I am happy just writing for myself but the kid in me always wanted to be published and so  I feel I should try, however, the idea of marketing, selling, or people trying to change my work to fit current marketing trends makes me cringe.

I enjoy/crave the solitude of writing (and reading)but I think I need to explore the writing community.

So, here I am, knowing I need to start somewhere...

I look forward to meeting and reading everyone's unique creative expression.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi reaching!
Welcome to the forum! This is a great place to share your work! You've actually completed four novels! Wow!
Hope to see you around the Forum!!
Hiro


----------



## Darkkin (Jan 31, 2016)

(_Peers up from bottom of pond...waves)..._

Writing is a fluid entity, evolving with the individual.  Something you write and don't look at for another six months can seem like a stranger, but that is where proofreading, editing, and critique come in.  They are the tools that hone the edges of both one's words and skills.

These forums are active, varied, and extremely supportive.  Look around, check out the contests, (both poetry and prose), and don't be afraid of offering an opinion on things that strike a chord.  And as for poetry, the poetry forum here, is one of the best and most active I've happened across.

- D. the T. of P.B.


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 1, 2016)

Good to have you here, reaching! :hi:

You mention a publishing contract. Are you with a publisher?


----------



## 20oz (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome. It's alright here. :emmersed:


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi, reaching, and welcome! I understand your nervousness about showing your work for critique and your fear of the whole publishing scene. It often feels like throwing your babies out into the storm, doesn't it. 

Here on WF, we are all writers too and understand these feelings. Don't shy away from critique and advice, though. At least on this site, it's given with the aim of supporting the writer and helping him/her to express ideas and feelings in the most powerful way. Remember, you don't need to follow any advice that is given but the chance to hear an honest and well-meant appraisal of what you have written is worth its weight in gold to any author, no matter how experienced or successful.

Take a good look around and get the feel of the camaraderie that exists here. We are a friendly bunch and like to help and encourage each other to be the best we can. A great place to start is with the challenges and competitions. It's just a fun way to ease yourself into the community and make friends. They can be pretty inspiring too.  Some of the discussion threads might interest you too.

If you need any help finding your way around, or have any questions, just send me a pm. I look forward to seeing you around the forums.

jen


----------



## Folcro (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey reaching,

Things are a lot more fluid than they were as recent as ten years ago. The market has become freer. You sound like the kind of person who would be much more comfortable taking the self-publication approach and marketing the book at your own leisure (which a lot of publishing houses will make you do anyway).

You will find invaluable contributions to your journey here; you've chosen the right community.

Welcome


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome!

I think it is prudent to have a couple novels ready before contacting a publisher. I have heard that in recent years more and more publishers want you to have a couple of books ready before the first will be published.

Good luck with your projects! What are they about?


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome, nice to see you here, it is a very supportive forum. Critique can lead to growth so I think that even though it can be hard to let your work be seen by many people, it will also help your writing. Looking forward to reading some of your work. 

I also agree with Folcro that self publishing seems to be worth a look into.

Hope to see you around.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello Reaching

Welcome to the greatest writers' forum in the world.

Under the assumption you're looking for a traditional, bricks and mortar publisher, please let us know when you find one.

Never, ever be afraid to ask questions; here you'll always find somebody glad to help.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## MockingJD (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello! Four novels - very impressive. What genres?


----------



## voltigeur (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome to our little writing site! Hope you enjoy your stay here. 

Let any of the Mentors know if you have questions.

Enjoy


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 9, 2016)

Four novels? Wow. Good job!

We have a Mentor Directory as well as some Writng Contests and Prompts. Feel free to check them out!

What are your novels about?

Cheers!


----------



## reaching (Aug 12, 2016)

I wrote this introduction about 6 months ago. I was having really bad internet issues so was unable to respond before now. I had to search through a whole bunch of introductions to find this thread.   It was worth it just to let you all know I really appreciated your warm and welcoming responses. Thank you so much. Now that I'm back on the Internet, I plan to make the effort to get involved. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello! I am glad you have everything sorted out, now it is time to roll up your sleeves and enjoy!


----------

